# Plastic discs for furnituire to protect tiled floors



## jules 123 (Apr 26, 2011)

I need some of these to fit on the metal bed legs to protect the tiles. Any idea where I can get them from? Is it better to try a ferreteria or a bed shop?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Either, or try one of the many chinese shops that sell just about anything and everything

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jules 123 said:


> I need some of these to fit on the metal bed legs to protect the tiles. Any idea where I can get them from? Is it better to try a ferreteria or a bed shop?


deja vu

chinese bazaar?


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

jules 123 said:


> I need some of these to fit on the metal bed legs to protect the tiles. Any idea where I can get them from? Is it better to try a ferreteria or a bed shop?


If you have any luck, please let me know! I need the cups that fit over castors so that the bed doesn't speed across the floor and I've not found any anywhere...


----------



## jules 123 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks ladies. 

I shall get Tony to have a look next week in Denia. Otherwise I shall try to source them in the UK.

It's silly little jobs like this that take up my time.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jules 123 said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> I shall get Tony to have a look next week in Denia. Otherwise I shall try to source them in the UK.
> 
> It's silly little jobs like this that take up my time.


how many & what size?

I'll have a look when I next wander round the shops


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

lynn said:


> If you have any luck, please let me know! I need the cups that fit over castors so that the bed doesn't speed across the floor and I've not found any anywhere...


Know the feeling! I've taken the castors off everything that slides and replaced them with stick-on felt pads from the _bazaar chino_, they come in all sizes.


----------



## morro (Jul 2, 2008)

*felt pads*

I have put felt pads on all furniture - even on the terrace - no noise!! I wish all my neighbours had them too!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

morro said:


> I have put felt pads on all furniture - even on the terrace - no noise!! I wish all my neighbours had them too!


that's what we have too, come to think of it - they do work

the only downside is the cat hairs get stuck to them & are a pain to get off


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

lynn said:


> If you have any luck, please let me know! I need the cups that fit over castors so that the bed doesn't speed across the floor and I've not found any anywhere...


You could try taking it a bit easier


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

We got ours in Sabeco, however, I am not sure if you have this supermarket down south. 

Otherwise try Ebay or Amazon, I find these 2 sites invaluable.


----------

